# destop-installer



## Abhishek Barua (Jul 6, 2018)

Is there any review of the package sysutils/desktop-installer?
This is a script which gives an option to install a Desktop environment and other misc packages required for day to day use of a computer.

I will request forum members to post your review/opinion of the package.


----------

